# Here he is (looots of photos)



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

I promised to get pictures of the Cat, and as expected he turned up today for food and a warm place to sleep :b
He's so difficult to get photos of ! He never stays still and always has his eyes closed, so it's a rare thing to get a shot of those pretty green eyes ):
Looking his usual moody self...









Feline facial alopecia is so very, very attractive...









"Get out of my face."









Not looking grumpy for once in his life !









Omnomnom









Looking mean









Sometimes he's a pretty cat









Doing what he does best...









Too bright D:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's so beautiful and dignified.



> Feline facial alopecia is so very, very attractive...


Most black (or dark haired) kitties, including mine, look like that. Because their hair is so dark, it's easier to see their skin right there. That's where they rub up against things to scratch or to mark things (and people) with their scent glands. Purrfectly normal.


----------



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahah poor dark haired cats, they do look like they have receeding hairlines.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He is a handsome man!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a relaxed kitty


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

Lots of pictures for sure 

But the more pictures the better, seems like a very cute and healthy cat =]


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

He's just gorgeous! I love his dramatic, deep coloring.


----------



## QuinnCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, handsome! I love the spot on his nose.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Now that's a cool cat!


----------

